# BFP on CD40 after three BFNs



## esst

First time TTC, figured AF got me this morning as I woke up to a huge cramp on my left side.

Got my FRER in the mail today and said "what the hell" and took one.
 



Attached Files:







C360_2011-11-0716-47-20.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 61


----------



## domesticdiva

wow what a suprise after 3 bfns! Congrats!!! I just got mine today too :)


----------



## legs333

:happydance: What beautiful pink lines! Congrats!!! 
....and by your siggy it looks like it was your first month ttc'ing?! That's so exciting! 
H&H 9 months to you!


----------



## esst

domesticdiva said:


> wow what a suprise after 3 bfns! Congrats!!! I just got mine today too :)

Congrats! I honestly was shocked by mine, I was shaking for a good hour.


----------



## esst

legs333 said:


> :happydance: What beautiful pink lines! Congrats!!!
> ....and by your siggy it looks like it was your first month ttc'ing?! That's so exciting!
> H&H 9 months to you!

Thank you :) Yes, it was. We were NTNP since July. I didn't think it would happen so soon but now I'm just on :cloud9:


----------



## TwilightAgain

Congrats! :baby: :flower:


----------



## v2007

Congratulations. 

V xxx


----------



## Maid Marian

https://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n231/bami79/congratulations.jpg

A mother's joy begins when new life is stirring inside... when a tiny heartbeat is heard for the very first time, and a playful kick reminds her that she is never alone.:hugs:


----------



## irmastar

how exciting, congrats!


----------



## TracyE.

This is really encouraging for me. My AF is 5 days late, I am on CD 37 and no sign. Took and test yesterday and got a BFN. I hope I will still get my BFP if I test later. Congrats to you!!! :flower:


----------



## AriesMom07

Congrats! Looks alot like my BFP :D H&H 9 months!!!


----------



## Jazzy85

Congratulations :) This gives me some kind of hope too. I am on CD 39 today, am planning to test tomorrow morning to see if I get a BFP . Fingers crossed.


----------



## angel2010

Congrats!!!


----------

